# Piper's Daily Dame



## karatekyle

The cigar side has a "Hottie of the Day" thread. But I think us pipers need a classier version. Same rules, there won't be the slightest hint of nudity. Not that classy and tasteful pictures of women would ever toe that line anyway.

Without further adieu, I give you today's daily recommended dose of dame!





































And one of my favorites, Marion Cotillard.


----------



## karatekyle

And a picture of Audrey Hepburn for good measure.


----------



## gahdzila

FANTASTIC idea, Kyle. Let's keep 'em classy. The pics you posted are great!


----------



## Guest

Kyle, you're my hero. I love a beautiful woman, but the other side's thread is far too crude for me.

I was about to suggest Audrey Hepburn, but you already beat me to it! I think she has to be one of the most beautiful women to ever live.


----------



## HugSeal

Audrey Hepburn sure is beautiful. My contributions will be Anita Ekberg and Audrey Tatou


----------



## gahdzila

I can't find a picture that's worth a damn...but during your next afternoon smoke break, click your tv to CNN. The afternoon anchor's name is Brooke Baldwin, and she's absolutely stunning. More of a modern beauty than the classics you guys have posted...besides being gorgeous, she just oozes confidence and that's kinda hot in and of itself.


----------



## AStateJB

I'm not a piper, but I'd like to contribute... 

A little Scarlett Johanson to start your day.


I won't lie, I'm slightly infatuated with her.


----------



## Guest

I think Katy Perry is gorgeous, I love her big eyes. That is not a pun either.


----------



## Mante

Sorry, had to do it. Tash & pipe. 










I'm sure a little better can be organized but you will need to PM Tash (Tashy) to get those ideas in. LOL.


----------



## karatekyle

Zooey Deschanel and Olivia Wilde. Always keeping it classy.


----------



## gahdzila

Lucy Liu. Love love love the freckles!!!


----------



## karatekyle

AGREED!


----------



## Guest

Oh man! Great call on Lucy! I absolutely fell in love with her in Lucky Number Slevin. I hadn't noticed her freckles before that, but they really suit her well


----------



## AStateJB

Pale Horse said:


> Oh man! Great call on Lucy! I absolutely fell in love with her in Lucky Number Slevin. I hadn't noticed her freckles before that, but they really suit her well


Excellent movie! And yes the freckles fit her very well. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Stonedog

I've always been a fan of Rhona Mitra:









And, Charisma Carpenter is one of the main reasons I watched Buffy and Angel:


----------



## gahdzila

Pale Horse said:


> Oh man! Great call on Lucy! I absolutely fell in love with her in Lucky Number Slevin. I hadn't noticed her freckles before that, but they really suit her well


I first noticed them in a closeup in Kill Bill. Yeah, I agree, they just seem to fit the rest of her face so well!


----------



## karatekyle

Miss Carpenter, tastefully showing a bit of leg. Bravo!

On that subject, THANKS! Thank you guys for posting pictures of exactly what was intended. There are plenty of classy women out there that have pictures with their shirts unbuttoned or their skirts worn _just_ a hair past the point of modesty (Lucy Liu is a prime example). You all have opted for more demurely dressed photos. Keep up the tastefully beautiful women, fine sirs!










Julia Roberts has always had a smile strangely reminiscent of Miss Hepburn's. Those big eyes and the shorter, rounder face remind me of my wonderful girlfriend, Taylor.


----------



## quo155

Great thread...awesome idea Kyle!

I will find a few and post soon...


----------



## quo155

Great thread...awesome idea Kyle!

I will find a few and post soon...


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## karatekyle

And I quite like this young woman...








Maybe it's the characters she plays. She was downright adorable in _Julie and Julia_.

And some Blake Lively










Plus any picture of her at premiers? The gowns will _almost_ pull your eyes away from her smile. Almost.


----------



## Desertlifter

Subscribed - and I really like the "this is how pipers roll" vibe for choice of pic style.


----------



## Guest

Ah, here's another of Ms. Perry that I thought was gorgeous


----------



## Mante

Yet again the pipe guys are showing how this should be done, with class no less. Kudos to you all. :yo:


----------



## bigslowrock

Pale Horse said:


> Ah, here's another of Ms. Perry that I thought was gorgeous


that almost looks like zooey deschanel in that pic.


----------



## Stonedog

Don't forget Winona...


----------



## gahdzila

Good call. I wouldn't have thought of putting up a pic of Winona, but I do like her a lot.


----------



## gahdzila

Since she is almost the exact same age as me, I can safely say that I have been in love with Drew Barrymore since she was Gertie in _E. T._

I honestly haven't seen many of her more recent works. She seems to be doing a lot of romantic chic flick kinda movies that I just despise. However, I really loved her in _Donnie Darko_, where this image was snagged from. She plays a sympathetic high school teacher for a psychologically troubled young man. It's a GREAT movie.


----------



## karatekyle

Oh good heavens. Rashida Jones.



















Some freckles for you Lucy Liu lovers? Here you go...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

There's a fine bunch here in case you guys didn't already see them.
Pipe Smoking Females :: Girls Smoking Pipes :: Pipe Babes | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information
:thumb::attention:


----------



## Stonedog

karatekyle said:


> Oh good heavens. Rashida Jones.


Great call!


----------



## Guest

I always thought Jacky Kennedy was a beautiful lady


----------



## quo155

*A few from the "Country" side...*

*Kimberly Perry of "The Band Perry"* -Country Artist










*Shania Twain* -Country Artist










*Miranda Lambert* -Country Artist (From Lindale, TX...about 20 minutes from me...when visiting her folks!)










*Gwyneth Paltrow* -Country Artist & Actress

*Sara Evans* -Country Artist

*Faith Hill* -Country Artist










*Reba McEntire* -Country Artist (looks great for her age...at times)


----------



## mmiller

Im sure this is the reaction most of us had :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

Veronica Lake









Zooey Deschanel (probably veneers but who cares...what a smile.)









Laetitia Casta (A girl that is tough to find "lady-like" pictures of; tends to gravitate towards swimwear and... well... no-wear. Such an exotic face though.)

Paula Patton (she has that make-you-smile kind of smile.)


----------



## TommyTree

How 'bout a topical dame. Susan Heyward, shown here learning to smoke a pipe from Paul Spaniola.


----------



## Guest

Minka Kelly, AKA Lyla Garrity from the tv show Friday Night Lights


----------



## Mante

I must say that I truly admire the class shown here among'st the pipe crowd. I have said my piece in other supposed "beauty" threads but you all have an excellent grasp on class & what makes a woman. Kudos to everyone in this thread. For you Aaron.


----------



## Stonedog

Kyle,

Your Laetitia Casta link is broken. I found this picture of her and it fits thread's theme:


----------



## Mante

Your a good man Jon! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Warren! Half of the time the image uploader here on the site doesn't work.

I can't give Kyle another RG bump yet, but he deserves some serious kudos. This has turned into one of my favorite threads. I love it that a group of fellas can get together and appreciate a woman for being a true jewel, rather than just another sleezy sell-out exposing herself to get extra attention


----------



## karatekyle

Stonedog said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Your Laetitia Casta link is broken. I found this picture of her and it fits thread's theme:


Good heavens, that one is much better than mine. RG to you, she's a pretty one!


----------



## ejgarnut

a couple classic ladies

sophia










raquel


----------



## Guest

Anne Hathaway. Believe it or not, I actually have an ex that very strongly resembles her


----------



## AStateJB

Anne Hathaway is absolutely beautiful! I have an ex that looks a little like Scarlet Johannson. Probably why I like her so much...


----------



## karatekyle

I always had a huge crush on Miss Hathaway. Until a few recent movies that made my imagination unneeded. Why do actresses do that?


----------



## AStateJB

karatekyle said:


> I always had a huge crush on Miss Hathaway. Until a few recent movies that made my imagination unneeded. Why do actresses do that?


I saw one of those movies. I was SHOCKED to say the least, when that first scene came on!


----------



## Guest

karatekyle said:


> I always had a huge crush on Miss Hathaway. Until a few recent movies that made my imagination unneeded. Why do actresses do that?


Yeah, I was rather let down by some of the images that popped up on the Google image search. Such a shame :\


----------



## karatekyle

Pale Horse said:


> Yeah, I was rather let down by some of the images that popped up on the Google image search. Such a shame :\


Research confirmed, Miss Hathaway just lost the rest of my respect. I can write off classless nudity in movies as doing your job as an artist. When your job is to impersonate real life, I suppose you're going to end up naked at some point. But when you go out on the town in a shirt made of what looks like nylons? That's just poor judgement. God save today's young women. No one to look up to anymore.


----------



## mmiller

karatekyle said:


> Research confirmed, Miss Hathaway just lost the rest of my respect. I can write off classless nudity in movies as doing your job as an artist. When your job is to impersonate real life, I suppose you're going to end up naked at some point. But when you go out on the town in a shirt made of what looks like nylons? That's just poor judgement. God save today's young women. No one to look up to anymore.


Thats what Im saying man, just look at the middle schoolers these days u


----------



## Stonedog

Pale Horse said:


> Yeah, I was rather let down by some of the images that popped up on the Google image search. Such a shame :\


Curious, I too went to google and did a search. Some of the pictures are, I can only believe, a result of some serious photoshop work. The "nylon" shirt photos are real and a bit disappointing.


----------



## gahdzila

Here's one you might not know unless you have an insomniac toddler. Michele Lepe, host of PBS Kids Sprout's _Goodnight Show_. She lounges on a couch in pajamas for three hours a night talking to a plush star about being sleepy and going night-night. Something about her does it for me. Maybe it's the pajamas...maybe it's the matronly nurturing persona of her character. I also really like her smile.


----------



## AStateJB

gahdzila said:


>


She's definitely a looker! Great smile!


----------



## karatekyle

Stonedog said:


> Curious, I too went to google and did a search. Some of the pictures are, I can only believe, a result of some serious photoshop work. The "nylon" shirt photos are real and a bit disappointing.


There will always be photoshopped pictures. When actresses make decisions that make those photoshopped pictures unnecessary, I become disappointed.

And as far as Miss Lepe, fantastic choice! Very pretty woman.


----------



## Max_Power

LMAO!

I was just about to post Nina yesterday when I got distracted by work. Great post



gahdzila said:


> Here's one you might not know unless you have an insomniac toddler. Michele Lepe, host of PBS Kids Sprout's _Goodnight Show_. She lounges on a couch in pajamas for three hours a night talking to a plush star about being sleepy and going night-night. Something about her does it for me. Maybe it's the pajamas...maybe it's the matronly nurturing persona of her character. I also really like her smile.


----------



## quo155

A few of my favorites...

*Patricia Heaton* - Actress & Daytime TV Host

*Sandra Bullock* - Actress

*Ashley Judd* - Actress


----------



## karatekyle

Saaaandra Bullock. You bet. One person who is seemingly as beautiful inside as out. Great personality!


----------



## Guest

Giada De Laurentiis from Everyday Italian... 





I can't get enough of her smile!


----------



## gahdzila

Ashley Judd is gorgeous! Good call!


----------



## quo155

Digging deep, but some that I always loved...

*Maggie Peterson* -appeared in episodes of The Andy Griffith Show (notably as Charlene Darling), Gomer Pyle U.S.M.C. and Mayberry R.F.D.










*Betty Ann Lynn* -best remembered as Thelma Lou in Andy Griffith - the girlfriend of everyone's favorite deputy, Barney Fife










*Aneta Louise Corsaut* -American actress who was most recognized for her role on "The Andy Griffith Show" as Helen Crump


----------



## quo155

Here's Miss Ashley Judd in one of my favorite movies of all time...and this is by far...my favorite "pose" of her..._I believe_, ever!

Do you know what this is from?


----------



## Stonedog

Minnie Driver is very easy on the eyes and her accent certainly doesn't hurt:


----------



## tmmedic20

quo155 said:


> Here's Miss Ashley Judd in one of my favorite movies of all time...and this is by far...my favorite "pose" of her..._I believe_, ever!
> 
> Do you know what this is from?


A time to kill?


----------



## quo155

tmmedic20 said:


> A time to kill?


That's it..."A Time To Kill"!


----------



## freestoke

TommyTree said:


> How 'bout a topical dame. Susan Heyward, shown here learning to smoke a pipe from Paul Spaniola.


She reminded me of my mother when I'd see her in the movies as a kid. And Paul is STILL ALIVE and puffin' away! :tu


----------



## DanR

quo155 said:


> That's it..."A Time To Kill"!


I saw her on broadway in "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof", and I was in the third row from the stage. She was magnificent and I've been infatuated with her ever since!

Hey Tommy, I tried PM'ing you about something, but your mailbox is full. hwell:


----------



## quo155

DanR said:


> I saw her on broadway in "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof", and I was in the third row from the stage. She was magnificent and I've been infatuated with her ever since!
> 
> Hey Tommy, I tried PM'ing you about something, but your mailbox is full. hwell:


_Sorry_...my inbox is EMPTY now!


----------



## TommyTree

DanR said:


> Hey Tommy, I tried PM'ing you about something, but your mailbox is full. hwell:


Sorry about that. Fixed now.


----------



## TommyTree

freestoke said:


> And Paul is STILL ALIVE and puffin' away! :tu


Just turning 99. They're actually doing a sale at his shop: Buy one of his Paul's Cayuga pipes, get the second for 99 cents, in honor of his birthday. (Not affiliated or paid to endorse. Just a fan of his pipes.)


----------



## DanR

TommyTree said:


> Sorry about that. Fixed now.


Sorry, I meant Quo155 (the other Tommy).


----------



## TommyTree

DanR said:


> Sorry, I meant Quo155 (the other Tommy).


Too many Tommys! (Or is it Tommies? Somehow, even though that's my name, I never bothered to figure out the plural.)


----------



## karatekyle




----------



## quo155

"To me"...beautiful *Sarah Jones* - Detective _Rebecca Madsen_ on a great new show, Alcatraz


----------



## indigosmoke

The Lovely Jane Seymour


----------



## RupturedDuck

She had a short lived career...I was hoping for a lot more.

Estella Warren















RD


----------



## craig_o

I mean, I know we won the war and everything but let bygones be bygones I say.


----------



## Commander Quan

Christina Hendricks


----------



## quo155

^^ Who is that?


----------



## Commander Quan

Christina Hendricks as her Mad Men character Joan Harris


----------



## quo155

Oh, that is...*Christina Hendricks*!

I thought..._for just a moment_...that she was a young: *Jessica Lange* who currently stars in _American Horror Story_










*Thank the Lord!*

Sorry guys...I know I just ruined those wonderful "images" in your head! LOL!!!


----------



## quo155

Speaking of _American Horror Story_ and especially _Friday Night Lights_...and I know she's a bit older than me, but I place *Connie Britton* on the board today!


----------



## quo155

*Patricia Arquette* -Actress



















*Téa Leoni* -Actress


----------



## freestoke

craig_o said:


> I mean, I know we won the war and everything but let bygones be bygones I say.


So how unopened cans of Royal Yacht from the 60s do think that decorative little ring would fetch? I'd guess maybe all of them. Being a handsome prince really does help in the girl department, huh?


----------



## craig_o

freestoke said:


> So how unopened cans of Royal Yacht from the 60s do think that decorative little ring would fetch? I'd guess maybe all of them. Being a handsome prince really does help in the girl department, huh?


You might be able to buy the Royal Yacht itself.

Well, whatever it is he certainly did something right. She's drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## indigosmoke

freestoke said:


> So how unopened cans of Royal Yacht from the 60s do think that decorative little ring would fetch? I'd guess maybe all of them. Being a handsome prince really does help in the girl department, huh?


The royal ring that surprises me most is the fact the William gave Kate his mother's engagement ring. Given how that marriage worked out I'd have thought someone would have cast that thing into Mt. Doom by now.


----------



## Commander Quan

craig_o said:


> You might be able to buy the Royal Yacht itself.


I doubt it, the Queen can't even afford the Royal Yacht Royal yacht backers to launch public appeal for funds | UK news | The Guardian


----------



## Commander Quan

Gail Simmons


----------



## karatekyle

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## quo155

*Just a request...but when anyone posts a photo...would you mind putting their name before the photo...as many of these, I don't know who they are!

Thanks!!!*


----------



## gahdzila

I don't recognize Gail Simmons. But a pic of a beautiful woman cooking reminded me of Giada. I don't watch cooking shows or anything, but I caught her on Food Network while flipping through the channels one night and I was immediately taken by her.

Here's a stunning pic of her I found on Food Network's site.

Giada De Laurentiis


----------



## DanR

I think Kyle has a crush on Zooey. Can't say I blame you!

I've always had a thing for Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## quo155

Thanks for adding the name to these...I'm old and not as hip as some of you young'ns...so it helps me when I need to do some "research"!

@ DanR...Jennifer is beautiful!


----------



## Max_Power

DanR said:


> I think Kyle has a crush on Zooey. Can't say I blame you!
> 
> I've always had a thing for Jennifer Aniston!


Just a bit off topic here, but if you like Jennifer Anniston, have you watched Horrible Bosses? Her role in that is completely out of character compared to her usual choices, and it is hilarious.


----------



## Guest

gahdzila said:


> I don't recognize Gail Simmons. But a pic of a beautiful woman cooking reminded me of Giada. I don't watch cooking shows or anything, but I caught her on Food Network while flipping through the channels one night and I was immediately taken by her.
> 
> Here's a stunning pic of her I found on Food Network's site.
> 
> Giada De Laurentiis


The volcanic rock formation, ink blue ocean and rock wall, it looks like she may be in the Azores!!! I will most certainly be cancelling dinner plans to go look for her


----------



## karatekyle

Reasons I watch Food Network?



So delicious. I mean, that spaghetti seriously looks perfectly al dente. :lol:


----------



## Desertlifter

karatekyle said:


> Reasons I watch Food Network?
> 
> So delicious. I mean, that spaghetti seriously looks perfectly al dente. :lol:


You could make this a "Piper's Daily Giada" thread and I would be a happy man. Best thing is that not only is she gorgeous, she can actually cook.


----------



## karatekyle

Desertlifter said:


> You could make this a "Piper's Daily Giada" thread and I would be a happy man. Best thing is that not only is she gorgeous, she can actually cook.


Look, I'm no misogynist. But a woman well trained in the arts of homemaking is a treasure these days. _Men and women_ aren't made the way they used to be. Women that can sew, cook, be a good wife and mother, keep a home in shape, etc? And take pride in that? That's a woman. A man that would rather mow his lawn than pay someone else to, fix things men should be able to fix, make time for his kids and wife, sacrifice personal time to support his family, etc? That's a man.

And anytime I hear people complain about the opposite sex, that's what I tell 'em. You want a girlfriend that isn't a clone of every other tawdry 20-something? Cut your hair, shave, and stop talking like a frat bro POS. Create your own playing field, you'll be amazed how many women want to switch games.


----------



## karatekyle

Tania Sachdev, chess player.


----------



## karatekyle

And a little more Audrey Hepburn. Lord knows, we can't have too much Audrey.


----------



## karatekyle

Oh what the heck. It's gunna be an all out Audrey extravaganza tonight. Enjoy, gentlemen.


----------



## karatekyle

Audrey for you! Audrey for you! And you, and you, and you!


----------



## karatekyle

DanR said:


> I think Kyle has a crush on Zooey. Can't say I blame you!


Audrey Hepburn is a more accurate guess :thumb:


----------



## craig_o

And, she can _dance_.

Swing Time - Rogers and Astaire - YouTube


----------



## karatekyle

craig_o said:


> And, she can _dance_.


"Remember, Ginger Rogers did everything Fred Astaire did, but backwards and in high heels."
-Faith Whittlesey


----------



## Stonedog

Did someone say "Ginger Rogers" ?


----------



## Max_Power

Just for you Kyle! A bit more Audrey. (one of my favorites as well)

Here's a few we've printed at work for a famous photographer from the past.


----------



## karatekyle

Max_Power said:


> Just for you Kyle! A bit more Audrey. (one of my favorites as well)
> 
> Here's a few we've printed at work for a famous photographer from the past.


What a pretty girl.


----------



## quo155

karatekyle said:


> Look, I'm no misogynist. But a woman well trained in the arts of homemaking is a treasure these days. _Men and women_ aren't made the way they used to be. Women that can sew, cook, be a good wife and mother, keep a home in shape, etc? And take pride in that? That's a woman. A man that would rather mow his lawn than pay someone else to, fix things men should be able to fix, make time for his kids and wife, sacrifice personal time to support his family, etc? That's a man.
> 
> And anytime I hear people complain about the opposite sex, that's what I tell 'em. You want a girlfriend that isn't a clone of every other tawdry 20-something? Cut your hair, shave, and stop talking like a frat bro POS. Create your own playing field, you'll be amazed how many women want to switch games.


Kyle, you hit the nail on the head brother! I do want to brag for a minute...the good Lord Blessed me with who you are talking about! What I mean is that I am so lucky to have me a beautiful, yet "old-fashioned" wife! She is a stay at home mommy & wife (by OUR choice), she is one of the best darn cooks alive (IMHO...just look how fat I am!), she takes pride in her home, keeps it clean, has created a beautiful environment for us to live in, takes wonderful care of three children, and to be honest...does all of this and is still much smarter than I! I love it!

BTW, Audry is BEAUTIFUL too!!!


----------



## mmiller

Sorry this isnt as class boys but I know you want to see it :eyebrows:


----------



## AStateJB

mmiller said:


> Sorry this isnt as class boys but I know you want to see it :eyebrows:


You are correct, sir! If the pipe was actually lit it would be even better. :lol:


----------



## craig_o

karatekyle said:


> "Remember, Ginger Rogers did everything Fred Astaire did, but backwards and in high heels."
> 
> -Faith Whittlesey


HA! Too true.

Here's mine for the day:










I'd like to note (in case anyone missed it) that Mila took a Marine up on his youtube request for her to be his date at the Marine Corps Ball. If that's not class, nothing is: Mila Kunis' Marine Corps Ball Date Had a "Blast" With Movie Star - E! Online


----------



## karatekyle

Happy valentines day, everyone. A nice high res for y'all...


----------



## karatekyle

And here is the link to that in high res. For everyone's desktop background :thumb:


----------



## quo155

Nice pic Kyle!


----------



## karatekyle

Good heavens. Emma Watson


----------



## Guest

Niiiiiiiiiice Kyle!!! I rather like this one of her


----------



## mmiller

Did we run out of women?


----------



## karatekyle

Ellie Kemper










She undoubtedly beautiful and classy. Her smile is intoxicating. But a certain comedy routine she does makes it very hard for me to take her seriously. Every time I see her, I picture her drying her tongue with a paper towel :lol:


----------



## RupturedDuck

Bree Sharp? I've always had a thing for her.










RD


----------



## neil

always thought natalie portman was gorgeous.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

They are all nice but not one has a pipe in her mouth!


----------



## ten08

quo155 said:


> That's it..."A Time To Kill"!


I recognized that one, but only because it is the "sweatiest movie of all time". You would think there was no air conditioning in the south.


----------



## ten08

I will add Princess Grace Kelly


----------



## Mante

The fact that class exists in this thread is a great reflection on the members whom reside here. Nice work pipers! :thumb:


----------



## jeepman_su

Unless I missed it I feel as thought we have def left a certain lady out here......who can for get Marilyn!


----------



## piperdown

yowzah, hubba, hubba...


----------



## Blaylock-cl

This is a fantastic thread, guys!

One more of Sophie:


----------



## Mante

Awww Dave! You've gone & side tracked my thought processes for the day now. The eyes.........mmmmmm......... :faint:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You guys got some classy broads there one of my favorites Jane Russel R.I.P.

jane russell photos - Google Search


----------



## ten08

Charlize Theron


----------



## freestoke

"Charlize Theron "

Mildly photogenic, eh?


----------



## karatekyle

She was a wonderful smile! I'm a fan of smiley people, never been big on the seductive "bedroom eyes" look. That second to last picture takes the cake for me.


----------



## gahdzila

Penelope Cruz :thumb:


----------



## gahdzila

One more because I'm a fan of thick luscious hair


----------



## Desertlifter

Since we're talking Latinas, two of my favorites (other than my wife, of course.... )

Shakira









And after SNL who isn't thinking about Sofia Vergara....


----------



## RupturedDuck

Ok...this is a little off topic, but:









RD


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are all nice but not one has a pipe in her mouth!


I'm sure you'd live to fix that Tony:focus:


----------



## gahdzila

Salma Hayek


----------



## Blue Raccoon

Ali Macgraw









Anna Chapman









Renee Olstead


----------



## MarkC

scottw said:


> I'm sure you'd live to fix that Tony:focus:


That's what...oh, never mind.


----------



## Fuzzy

In the late 50's and early 60's I had a mad crush on Gina Lollobrigida


----------



## Derrick_Y

I am a big fan of classic pin up work. There is a certain sexy elegance to the old stuff. Most photogrpahers today reproduce it with a real Fetish/fantasy flair which I hate.
This is Photogrpahed by by Michael Malak and the Model is Playboy Playmate of the year 2011 Claire Sinclaire


----------



## ten08

:bump: for Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Blue Raccoon

we need to get this back up and going..
this is the reason we watched the Mick..


----------



## gahdzila

Elinor Donahue. Played Andy's girlfriend on _The Andy Griffith Show_, which is what brought her to mind. She also played in one _Star Trek_ episode, pictured at bottom.


----------



## mturnmm

Beautiful!!:yo:


----------



## karatekyle

I follow this crew on Tumblr. The girl on the right is this guy's girlfriend, I believe. The girls are just the cutest New England belle you've ever seen.


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Wiseguy1982

:focus:





































AND finally, for a certain someone who noticed the lack of pipes:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just read through this entire thread. Bravo, gentlemen!

Well done!

I did notice that one of my favorite beauties was missing.

Gentlemen, Myrna Loy:
















Cute as a button in plaid..
















She had crappy movie roles in the 20's, but once she got to do the "Thin Man" movies in the 30's with William Powell she rocketed to stardom. She isn't talked about much today, but in 1937 she was voted "Queen of Hollywood" in a nation wide poll.

BTW: if any of yall are readers, and ya like mysteries/detective novels. Be sure to try out Dashiell Hammett. He wrote the books that the Thin Man movies were based on... he also wrote the book that The Maltese Falcon was based on (along with MANY other movies).


----------



## GioPipes

I cannot wait till I post pics, such beautiful women.. I have a few in mind I would like to add..


----------



## Blue_2

Heidi Watney, a NESN reporter who used to cover the Red Sox.


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Commander Quan

A couple of the Olympians this year

Victoria Pendleton









Leryn Franco 









Keri-Anne Payne 









Nastia Liukin









LoLo Jones









Kerri Walsh









Alicia Sacramone









Alex Morgan


----------



## Blue_2

The new Red Sox reporter for NESN, Jenny Dell.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Okay, she may be kinda plain Jane and average, but come on, she was Annie!


----------



## NomoMoMo

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Okay, she may be kinda plain Jane and average, but come on, she was Annie!


Nothing wrong with plain Jane...Mary-Ann over Ginger, Bailey over Jennifer (WKRP)...


----------



## MarkC

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Okay, she may be kinda plain Jane and average, but come on, she was Annie!


Are you serious? She looks better than most of the women on this thread!


----------



## phinz

Tricia Helfer










Sierra McKenzie (Do *not* look her up at work. If they're watching your internet usage you *will* get in trouble. Most of what she has done is definitely NSFW, but she's absolutely gorgeous.)










Simone Simons










Yvonne Decarlo










I adore Bernie Dexter










Nicole Kidman during the era that she was gorgeous, before she discovered Botox, bleach and hair straightener.










Evangeline Lilly










Hedy Lamarr










Vivien Leigh


----------



## NovaBiscuit

phinz said:


> Tricia Helfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra McKenzie (Do *not* look her up at work. If they're watching your internet usage you *will* get in trouble. Most of what she has done is definitely NSFW, but she's absolutely gorgeous.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simone Simons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne Decarlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Bernie Dexter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole Kidman during the era that she was gorgeous, before she discovered Botox, bleach and hair straightener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evangeline Lilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hedy Lamarr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivien Leigh


Gorgeous eyes on all of them!


----------



## MarkC

That's "Hedley"!


----------



## drastic_quench

The ladies of NBC's Community, Alison Brie and Gillian Jacobs
(right click and click view image to see full size)


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Billie Piper


----------



## Mante

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Billie Piper


Now I'm having "Dr Who" flashbacks!!!! WhooooWhoooooWhooowhoooo. LOL.


----------



## Andrewdk

Faye Dunaway, man was she hot in the original Thomas Crown Affair.





Dianne Rigg, no one else could ever be Mrs. Peel.


Now thats a pair of legs!


----------



## Commander Quan

This is deviating from the norm a little bit but I think it's worth it. Aussie Hurdler Michelle Jenneke

Hot Hurdler Michelle Jenneke Warm-Up - YouTube


----------



## phinz

NovaBiscuit said:


> Gorgeous eyes on all of them!


I have a weakness for beautiful eyes. I couldn't find a really attractive picture of Fairuza Balk (she looks better in film than in stills, as far as I'm concerned) but her eyes slay me.


----------



## gahdzila

How about some Olympic athletes?

Hungarian women's water polo player Rita Drávucz caught my eye. She apparently does some modeling when she isn't scratching her opponents' eyeballs out


----------



## Jogi

IMDb: Classic Beauties (1930s-1950s) - a list by BatBanks

:bowdown::hail::hail:


----------



## freestoke

Probably a better photo somewhere, but Gracie Slick was something of a looker in her day. Just thought I'd blast this one to the top for a change of pace.


----------



## Nightmare365wj

In one of the first pages there was almost every gorgeous country start except THE BEST lol Ms. Swift (circa. Pre-crappy pop music phase)


EDIT: Had a much better one but can't upload I guess cause im too noobish, oh well, your guys' loss haha

RE-EDIT: Ahh they are all there you just have to click on them, sorry guys. Guess I'm still figuring out how to navigate this stuff


----------



## Nightmare365wj

The last one would be my personal favorite... :flame:


----------



## Desertlifter

For your consideration - I know that this is a bit ah....overwhelming, but happy Bond girl day! Favorites? Famke Janssen? So many Bond girls....

What is particularly interesting is the current pics. Some of the ladies have REALLY gotten a good sample from the DNA barrel.

The pic is attenuated somewhat for the forum - here is a link to the original: http://i.imgur.com/Z58Rv.jpg


----------



## Commander Quan

I know why everyone's been so hot recently, it's because this thread's been pushed off the first page.

Karen Gillan


----------



## Commander Quan

And just a couple more


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## freestoke

So who is it, Mick?


----------



## Blue Raccoon

Katharine McPhee
Katharine Hope McPhee is an American pop singer, songwriter and actress. She gained fame as a contestant on the fifth season of the Fox reality show American Idol in 2006, eventually finishing as the runner-up. Wikipedia






Andrea Bocelli and Katharine McPhee - Somos Novios - YouTube


----------



## scopawl

Commander Quan said:


> I know why everyone's been so hot recently, it's because this thread's been pushed off the first page.
> 
> Karen Gillan


Agreed, love a redhead!
...and to follow on the theme of Doctor Who companions:














Freema Agyeman.


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## freestoke

This is turning into the "Piper's Daily Dame Quiz". :lol: I seem unable to recognize any example of female pulchritude more recent than 1988. :lol:


----------



## Commander Quan

I'd read comic books if they all looked like this. I have no idea who this chick is.


----------



## splattttttt




----------



## phinz

I love me some Bernie Dexter


----------



## Gigmaster

Here are a few of my favorites:


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Commander Quan




----------



## Tobias Lutz

I move we resurrect this :biggrin:


----------



## Commander Quan

I second the motion


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## El wedo del milagro




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Commander Quan




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MarkC

Is this really the kind of thing we want representing us to the world? Don't you guys realize that broads get really bitchy about this stuff?


----------



## MarkC

(I sure hope that didn't really need a 'smiley' added... )


----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Tobias Lutz

@MarkC

Quit causing a disturbance and return to your seat :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Blue Raccoon

a gun, badge and red-hair.. and funny


----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Secret Pipe Santa




----------



## NorCalJaybird

Its funny to look at the picts from the first page on and slowly see the girls wearing less and less...LOL


LOVE IT!


Cheers
Jay


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Stonedog

For your consideration, French actress and model Laetitia Casta then:










and now:


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## LandonColby

Any die hard Lost fans out there? :biggrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Gigmaster

I can hardly wait for next week......:eyebrows:



NorCalJaybird said:


> Its funny to look at the picts from the first page on and slowly see the girls wearing less and less...LOL
> 
> LOVE IT!
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Tobias Lutz said:


>


GOODNESS!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## penna stogey

Tobias Lutz said:


>


Goddess.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Gigmaster said:


> Now, we are approaching the borderline of *****graphy. How far can we go with this?


I would suggest that we're walking a fine line that we should back away from. I apologize for whatever misdirection I have personally caused.


----------



## Stonedog

Seems we have moved away from this thread's original intent. Not that I am complaining  but, this was intended to be a more respectful version of the various NSFW threads here and on other forums.


----------



## Er999

Ah fine, lets go back to the old standby.


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Gigmaster

I made the comment mostly in jest, but I do think, as gentlemen, we should maintain a certain level of decorum and class. As a normal healthy, albeit aging, male, I am certainly not offended by the female physique, but others may not share our enthusiasm for overly blatant female charms. If my wife saw me inspecting the last few posts, I would probably have some explaining to do.

Just a suggestion, but perhaps we should limit our posts to only what would be allowed in something like the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Calendars, or similar publications. That should be risqué enough to get the point across, while still maintaining a level of class. p



Tobias Lutz said:


> I would suggest that we're walking a fine line that we should back away from. I apologize for whatever misdirection I have personally caused.


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Gigmaster

Wow! What a great-looking...cigar.......:biggrin1:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Blue Raccoon said:


>


How come I never see a view like that when I go to the lounge? :smoke:


----------



## Blue Raccoon

Gigmaster said:


> Wow! What a great-looking...cigar.......:biggrin1:


a cigar, Irish Whiskey and that cool recliner.. the old man had one like it that was off limits to us kids.


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Chris0673

Tobias Lutz said:


> How come I never see a view like that when I go to the lounge? :smoke:


Clearly you've been going to the wrong lounge! :roll:


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn

[No message]


----------



## haebar

I see one of the pictures that I liked is missing; must have been borderline. Should have snagged it while it was still up.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

haebar said:


> I see one of the pictures that I liked is missing; must have been borderline. Should have snagged it while it was still up.


Let's just say I received constructive criticism and I took down a few posts (including one of my own). Sorry


----------



## Blue Raccoon

haebar said:


> I see one of the pictures that I liked is missing; must have been borderline. Should have snagged it while it was still up.


pm me which one and I'll send you the link


----------



## haebar

Tobias Lutz said:


> Let's just say I received constructive criticism and I took down a few posts (including one of my own). Sorry


No problem; I understand.


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Chris0673

JustTroItIn said:


>


Lindsey Sterling! There is nothing about her that I do not love! She can sing, she can dance, and she can play the violin! Yessir!


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## NorCalJaybird

Tobias Lutz said:


>


This is SEXY as hell!!! But that book would be 1 page! PAGE 1... BANG HIM AT LEAST 3 TIMES A WEEK! THE END!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Tobias Lutz

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Branzig

Oh the things I have been missing out on while I was away from Puff.... :lol:


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Gigmaster

Now, that's a smoke.........:laugh::laugh:



JustTroItIn said:


>


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Gigmaster

Made her mad, by golly.........



Blue Raccoon said:


>


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Gigmaster

Hey! I think I Know her.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:



Blue Raccoon said:


>


----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Tobias Lutz

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Gigmaster

Santa never leaves anything like that under _my _tree.

Maybe I need a bigger stocking to hang up.....:eyebrows::eyebrows:



Tobias Lutz said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## haebar




----------



## Blue Raccoon

Gigmaster said:


> Hey! I think I Know her.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


You know my wife?


----------



## Gigmaster

Maybe not. You know how it is....all them black and white people look alike.....:smile:

Just out of curiosity, how do you get a colored dress on a black and white image? That's a cool effect.



Blue Raccoon said:


> You know my wife?


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Blue Raccoon

I'll bet there are young folk who have no idea that is a telephone.


----------



## haebar

What phone? Lol


----------



## Nature




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn

Nature said:


>


More like this please.


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Tobias Lutz

Guys, I think it's reasonable to say that a "dame" should be defined as an ENTIRE woman- this isn't a thread for body-part close-ups. Keep it classy :yo:


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Gigmaster

I agree. This isn't Playboy.....



Tobias Lutz said:


> Guys, I think it's reasonable to say that a "dame" should be defined as an ENTIRE woman- this isn't a thread for body-part close-ups. Keep it classy :yo:


----------



## Blue Raccoon

well slap my ass and call me Sally.. kind of picky when they ain't your pics. imo, some on yours bordered on jail bait. the 'dame' idea went away about 1/2 though this thread. Dame is generally a 40/50's term. kind was replaced by 'broad' during the Rack Pack' era. think I''ll go back to reading the daily post about should I use a filter or not, maybe the endless Pete and Dunhill rants. then you have weekly post about lighters and pipes where all the usual suspect says matches and cobs are all you need or you are just showing off.. not to be out done my the hipster critics.


anyone offended by any of the pic's I post need to get out more.. I'm real sure you ain't seen a Playboy in the last 20 years or they could not open a thread they know they are going to be offended by.


----------



## Gigmaster

Several members have asked repeatedly that we keep this classy, and we did set guidelines some time back. As adults, we should know where the line is between classy pics of women, and soft ****. That doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out. There is no telling who is looking at these posts.

I knew somebody would mess this up sooner or later. It's a shame, because it was an interesting thread, most of the time. But if we can't keep it at a classy level, and not cause a lot of disharmony, then perhaps the Moderator should consider closing this thread before it gets out of hand. eace:



Blue Raccoon said:


> well slap my ass and call me Sally.. kind of picky when they ain't your pics. imo, some on yours bordered on jail bait. the 'dame' idea went away about 1/2 though this thread. Dame is generally a 40/50's term. kind was replaced by 'broad' during the Rack Pack' era. think I''ll go back to reading the daily post about should I use a filter or not, maybe the endless Pete and Dunhill rants. then you have weekly post about lighters and pipes where all the usual suspect says matches and cobs are all you need or you are just showing off.. not to be out done my the hipster critics.
> 
> anyone offended by any of the pic's I post need to get out more.. I'm real sure you ain't seen a Playboy in the last 20 years or they could not open a thread they know they are going to be offended by.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Blue Raccoon said:


> well slap my ass and call me Sally.. kind of picky when they ain't your pics. imo, some on yours bordered on jail bait. the 'dame' idea went away about 1/2 though this thread. Dame is generally a 40/50's term. kind was replaced by 'broad' during the Rack Pack' era. *think I''ll go back to reading the daily post about should I use a filter or not, maybe the endless Pete and Dunhill rants. then you have weekly post about lighters and pipes where all the usual suspect says matches and cobs are all you need or you are just showing off.. not to be out done my the hipster critics.
> *
> 
> anyone offended by any of the pic's I post need to get out more.. I'm real sure you ain't seen a Playboy in the last 20 years or they could not open a thread they know they are going to be offended by.


Perhaps that isn't the worst idea in the world. As to your brief etymology lesson- the reason I used quotation marks was to refer to the title of the thread and not to be taken in an overly literal fashion. I highly suspect that you knew that anyhow, but similar to your choice of avatar coming from an attempt at antagonism in another thread, I doubt your intent was to do anything more than try to get a rise out of me.



Gigmaster said:


> I knew somebody would mess this up sooner or later. It's a shame, because it was an interesting thread, most of the time. But if we can't keep it at a classy level, and not cause a lot of disharmony, then perhaps the Moderator should consider closing this thread before it gets out of hand. eace:


I see no reason to close the thread. As you mentioned, we have made every effort to clarify what is kosher and what is not for this thread. The primary reason behind this is not necessarily for fear of those who are "sensitive" to certain material, but because ANYTHING posted on this forum is property of Puff, and I'm pretty sure if they were interested in the rights to soft-core they would develop that website on their own. As for us, anyone who wants to continue posting material that has clearly been discouraged can simply lose their posting privileges until they are willing to appreciate the bigger picture.

We're all adults here guys- it's not that hard to act like it.


----------



## Gigmaster

Bravo to you, Sir. :amen:

I have been enjoying this thread, for the most part. I'd hate to see it go. I especially like the pics with women smoking pipes. That is so cool.

I wonder why more women don't smoke pipes?



Tobias Lutz said:


> Perhaps that isn't the worst idea in the world. As to your brief etymology lesson- the reason I used quotation marks was to refer to the title of the thread and not to be taken in an overly literal fashion. I highly suspect that you knew that anyhow, but similar to your choice of avatar coming from an attempt at antagonism in another thread, I doubt your intent was to do anything more than try to get a rise out of me.
> 
> I see no reason to close the thread. As you mentioned, we have made every effort to clarify what is kosher and what is not for this thread. The primary reason behind this is not necessarily for fear of those who are "sensitive" to certain material, but because ANYTHING posted on this forum is property of Puff, and I'm pretty sure if they were interested in the rights to soft-core they would develop that website on their own. As for us, anyone who wants to continue posting material that has clearly been discouraged can simply lose their posting privileges until they are willing to appreciate the bigger picture.
> 
> We're all adults here guys- it's not that hard to act like it.


----------



## Nature

I offer my sincere apologies for sending this thread off track with one of my recent posts. Although perhaps not over the edge, certainly not in the proper direction of the original intentions of this thread. I enjoy viewing this thread and would hate to see it end. I am most appreciative of the inherent natural beauties of a woman without diminishing respect and class.

Lets keep this going in the classy direction it is intended.


----------



## Gigmaster

Well. the jokes is really on him, because it is not what it looks like, regardless of the caption. It made all the sports news sites. It has been photo-shopped by some sick individual. There are lawsuits pending on this.

Anyway, now maybe we can get back to acting like civilized, sophisticated individuals. Just to get us back on track, here is a lass that looks like she is really enjoying herself. She must have Mississippi River in that pipe........


----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## yasin

marion !


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Nature




----------



## haebar

Nice view of the pipe from up here.


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Griz

Very pretty, but her arms could use a good waxing.


----------



## Er999

Griz said:


> Very pretty, but her arms could use a good waxing.


Thanks a lot for pointing that out, please excuse me while I try to erase my brain of that image... :banghead: :smile:


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Nature




----------



## penna stogey

Thought she was giving me the finger? False alarm...


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## penna stogey

Tobias Lutz said:


>


She's my fav..I need safety glasses or BCGs...(Birth control glasses-he-he)


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## penna stogey

That's HO She's inventory her spices....nice


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## JustTroItIn




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz

[No message]


----------



## Gigmaster

The girl of my dreams......

If I got into a fight, and started losing, she could step in.........


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## El wedo del milagro

That looks like Myrna Loy... I've always had a thing for her...


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz

El wedo del milagro said:


> That looks like Myrna Loy... I've always had a thing for her...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Dat's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------

